# how much of a leek should you use?



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

We just got leeks in our CSA, and I confess I don't know how much to use. Do I use just the white part or the long green leaves also?


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I usually use the white part and the light green, cutting off most of the dark "greens". I think recipes usually tell you which to use.

Make sure you slice it lengthwise to rinse cause they have a lot of sand inside them.


----------



## BettinaAuSucre (Oct 15, 2009)

You can use the dark green parts for stocks, just freeze them until needed. But yes, like PP, just use the last 3 inches, where the white part and light green part is. Dont forget to remove the roots and clean out!


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

It depends on what I'm making. If they are going in a soup, I'll cut a v shape, cutting off the dark green parts of the leek that go out, and leaving a long peice of usable leek. if it's going in something else (sauted leeks or something) then I'll just use the white and light green.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I use the white and the light green to eat, and then I use the dark green leaves to make stocks.


----------

